# NSW: Beautiful Port Macquarie today



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

Today was such a nicer day on the water than our maiden last weekend, now I really can't wait to go back again.

Melina and I went to Port Macquarie again, hired a tandem and this time paddled a little channel of the Hastings River. For the first ten minutes I really wasn't enjoying it. On calm waters and I could not make the kayak go in a straight line. It would go round in circles and trying to paddle one sided to attempt to turn it was not working at all . I was in front as Melina wanted the back seat. I kept saying to myself how stupid I was. How did I manage to work it in choppy water last week, yet this time on calm water the kayak don't want to behave. Melina did suggest one difference - I was in the back seat and she was in front last time. So we decided to swap so that my heavy frame was in the back and the lightweight at the front. But neither of us wanted to jump out into the water so we argued with the boat to a nearby shoreline and swapped over. It seemed the boat got it wanted as from then on the rest of the adventure was an absolute awesome time. So now we learnt a new lesson - heaviest to the back 

What a day. We watched fish jump - even this tiny little fish skipping across the water. And to be able to stop paddling so I could snap more photos was incredibly difference from and last experience (which was also our first). We were actually half hour late getting the boat back we had such a good time. We were going to swap the kayak for a little motored runabout but unfortunately they no longer hire them out to ppl with no boating experience  which counted us out. But ah well. Now I am broke for another few days till payday but who cares, I don't.


































If anyone knows Port Macquarie, this is Westport Bowling Club near Settlement City shopping plaza.









And we saw this beauty having a feed


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Some great photos as a bonus. Beautifull Port Macquarrie is always nicer from the water.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great pics and what was the eagle eating...it looked like a blackfish?


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

We couldn't tell what he was eating. Melina thought a bird but those guys are primarily fish eaters so you're probably right there. I don't know my species of fish that well but you can see the fish is black.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice report Kathy, pics a great too keep it up


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

nice pics. looks like a bewdiful day to be on the water. glad to see you guys had fun.

geeze i luv summer

cheers
jok


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

was that eagle up the back channel near the oyter lease?
because i think i saw the same one a feww weeks ago eating a blackfish


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, been away for a while.

Yes that eagle was up that channel that you describe. I went out there again yesterday and there was 3 of them flying around.


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Sorry, been away for a while.
> 
> Yes that eagle was up that channel that you describe. I went out there again yesterday and there was 3 of them flying around.


Yer those must be the babies that i saw in the nest awhile ago


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kathy , thanks for sharing , now you have to save up and buy a kayak , then go when you want and where you want , that eagle looks sooo beautiful


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2010)

Our kayaks are coming just after Christmas. Actually planning to drive to the Gold Coast just for something to do, and have seen a couple of affordable kayaks advertised on line, from a boating place there. I am so looking forward to getting my own, and Melina had a go at a single one on the weekend and shows she is more than capable to have one of her own. And our dog can come, too. Poor boy is feeling left out when we go out without him.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Our kayaks are coming just after Christmas. Actually planning to drive to the Gold Coast just for something to do, and have seen a couple of affordable kayaks advertised on line, from a boating place there. I am so looking forward to getting my own, and Melina had a go at a single one on the weekend and shows she is more than capable to have one of her own. And our dog can come, too. Poor boy is feeling left out when we go out without him.


What did you decide on or did I miss that post


----------



## David2444 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi guys!
Nice report Kathy, when you get your own yak go for a paddle up Limeburners Creek you'll love it and take heaps of shots.
That bird is an Osprey and it looks like it's eating a luderick! Great photo!


----------

